# Where to buy melamine wood sheets



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi All,

Been looking around and I'm a bit stuck on finding a supplier that does 8x4 melamine wood sheets.

Does anyone know where I might be able to buy these?

Cheers
Lee.


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Have you tried places like B&Q or Homebase. Cant remember the exact size i got but think they were around that from B&Q


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Did have a look on there website but might eb an idea maybe to give them a call direct as Im sure I did see it there some time ago.


----------



## StoneSour (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, I found this place when I was looking around - they quoted me £28 collected for this sheet. They do delivery but that would probably cost a fair whack to your way (they're based in Essex).
If you harass google enough, searching for mfc board, you should be able to find somewhere local-ish to you.
And ignore all the B&Q / Homesbase lot, it's stupidly expensive through them and they only do the smaller boards (although the cutting service is handy, but a local timber merchant should be able to take care of this for a small fee if you need it).


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

StoneSour said:


> Hi, I found this place when I was looking around - they quoted me £28 collected for this sheet. They do delivery but that would probably cost a fair whack to your way (they're based in Essex).
> If you harass google enough, searching for mfc board, you should be able to find somewhere local-ish to you.
> And ignore all the B&Q / Homesbase lot, it's stupidly expensive through them and they only do the smaller boards (although the cutting service is handy, but a local timber merchant should be able to take care of this for a small fee if you need it).


Cheers for that, will make a few enquiries.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi got mine from wicks £12 a sheet for my 33lt rubs hope or thay do bigger or smaller hope this helps

william :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Any decent timberyard should have it, or will get it for you if they don't stock it, and probably cheaper than the big DIY stores who mostly stock smaller pieces at a higher price per square foot.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

"total laminates" in Dorset do the 6x9 foot sheets all laminated and ready to go, they do diffent thicknesses and also edging tape to match by the roll..and its really easy to put on with an iron when making your own vivs. they do the meimine faced chipboard that all the viv exsotics and simler are made from in a select of colours too...they also do a cutting service at a fee..but this is a little pricey..but worth checking anyway..they are on the intrnet and can deliver..:no1:


----------



## leeh1985 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thaks for the replies everyone!

Will have a look at total laminates and wicks today. :2thumb:


----------



## bwickens (Sep 23, 2009)

*New world timber*

Hi mate try new world timber just out side Exeter. They do loads of sheet materials.try the web site Newworldtimber .com :2thumb:


----------



## Woza (Jun 3, 2011)

StoneSour said:


> Hi, I found this place when I was looking around - they quoted me £28 collected for this sheet. They do delivery but that would probably cost a fair whack to your way (they're based in Essex).
> If you harass google enough, searching for mfc board, you should be able to find somewhere local-ish to you.
> And ignore all the B&Q / Homesbase lot, it's stupidly expensive through them and they only do the smaller boards (although the cutting service is handy, but a local timber merchant should be able to take care of this for a small fee if you need it).


Where is this place u got name of it


----------

